# HKS Racing Chamber Kit



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Looking for the above. Doesn***8217;t matter which model (bnr32/bcnr33/bnr34) it is for as I need to modify it anyway. Maybe someone who switched to single turbo has one laying about...


----------

